# Shake before bed



## foreigner (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm trying to bulk right now and I was thinking if it's ok to drink a shake (milk whey protein banana flax oil and 2 tea spoons of olive oil) before bed say around 11 oclock?


----------



## mr62 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's good as long as you avoid any fats.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fine. Keep the olive oil in there. It will slow down the absorption amongst many things.


----------



## private (Sep 23, 2011)

foreigner said:


> I'm trying to bulk right now and I was thinking if it's ok to drink a shake (milk whey protein banana flax oil and 2 tea spoons of olive oil) before bed say around 11 oclock?



As long as you're bulking, it looks good to me.


----------



## woods78 (Sep 25, 2011)

Consuming fats with your last protein shake of the day would further help slow the digestive process.


----------



## guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Add a salad, leafy greens.


----------



## Giancarlo (Feb 22, 2012)

Olive oil is one of the best natural treatment you can use for soft skin. It is a light and mildly antibacterial oil very much like, the oil produced by our sebaceous glands.


----------



## Gettinripped (Jan 8, 2013)

woods78 said:


> Consuming fats with your last protein shake of the day would further help slow the digestive process.



I eat about 2-4 tblspns ANPB each nite with my casein protein shake. It's what keeps me going through out the day. 

I so look forward to it again tonite, right before bed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll do a casein shake unless I had eaten a huge steak or fish for dinner and wake up pumped ready to go.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been drinking a custom blend from True Nutrition:
40% Calcium Caseinate
30% Micellar Casein
30% WPI Cold Filtration

If you like a shake with a little thicker texture, this is money.


----------



## chris698 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Chocolate Egg Protein Shake mixed in the blender with Almond Milk, 1 banana some peanut butter and crushed ice..... every night before bed!  Good Stuff!  :food-smiley-005:


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'll do a casein shake unless I had eaten a huge steak or fish for dinner and wake up pumped ready to go.



I was wondering when someone would mention casein protein. Winner winer chicken dinner.


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 7, 2013)

I usually have a casein protein shake before bed. It keeps me from waking up hungry during the night and helps to maintain an anabolic state.


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been trying out a blend of proteins. I like it so far.


----------

